# BestBuy Back Order Wait Times for the D7000



## Ballistics (Jul 2, 2011)

So as I have mentioned in the past, I ordered a D7000 from bestbuy which for some odd reason is on backorder. They claim that the wait is between 1 and 2 weeks. Tuesday will be the second week I will be waiting. Anyone ever had anything on best buy backorder before? How long did you wait until you got your item?


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 2, 2011)

They said the same thing for my D7000, but I got it after 1 week of placing the order.


----------



## TylerF (Jul 2, 2011)

They should be able to give you an exact date if u order it in store. I'm not sure how online works. I ordered mine in store from the district warehouse ( I work for best buy) and it took 5 days


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 2, 2011)

A lot of the Canon stuff is on backorder because of the Tsunami.  You can also try to go to the store and make them check and see if another nearby Bestbuy that can send it to them for you.  They offered to that for me for my T3i.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 2, 2011)

I ordered in the store, and they told me that it should be shipped by the 5th, today I spoke with a rep and he said between the 7th and the 21st (?!?!) Hopefully it comes soon. I don't want to go through the entire summer with out a camera.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 2, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> A lot of the Canon stuff is on backorder because of the Tsunami.  You can also try to go to the store and make them check and see if another nearby Bestbuy that can send it to them for you.  They offered to that for me for my T3i.



According to the reps, they don't carry the D7000 in stores at all. I don't know if he meant in general or the body specifically.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 2, 2011)

Samy's Camera | Digital, Cameras, Video, Camcorders, Photography, Electronics for Professionals and Consumers  ... IN STOCK!!!! 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 2, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Samy's Camera | Digital, Cameras, Video, Camcorders, Photography, Electronics for Professionals and Consumers  ... IN STOCK!!!!
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



It's in stock everywhere pretty much, but I bought it through best buy for various reason ie. 18 months interest free and 12% discount.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

7th is here, hopefully it's closer to today than the 21st.


----------



## Malone (Jul 7, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > Samy's Camera | Digital, Cameras, Video, Camcorders, Photography, Electronics for Professionals and Consumers  ... IN STOCK!!!!
> ...



It's out of stock at Samy's as well as Adorma.  It's on back order from the manufacturer; nothing Best Buy or any other sellers can do about that one.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

Malone said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > joealcantar said:
> ...



Oh man really?! I had no idea. When I initially made the purchase, it seemed as if it was in stock everywhere.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 7, 2011)

FYI, D7000 has built-in commander mode.  I tested it the other day and it works pretty well.  I even ordered a 35-70mm f2.8 lens for it too! 


j/k 

sorry to hear that you have to wait such a long time.  I hate waiting too.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> FYI, D7000 has built-in commander mode.  I tested it the other day and it works pretty well.  I even ordered a 35-70mm f2.8 lens for it too!
> 
> 
> j/k
> ...



I wonder why it is so far behind.

I can't even buy a Canon 7D because I just bought a nikon lens.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess if worse comes to worse, Ill pick up a D3000 for a few days until the D7000 comes in.


----------



## Malone (Jul 7, 2011)

Best Buy has a 14 day return on cameras..  I've "rented" stuff before to test out or just to play with until the novelty wears off.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2011)

In college, I had a Japanese exchange student teach me how to properly pronounce tsunami. It is three syllables, with almost equal emphasis on all three. It sounds like sue-nah-me, and not "sue-NOM-ee".

Camera delays: the entire supply chain in the photo industry is massively messed up, according to an article posted recently on The Luminous Landscape web site...and it began before the tsunami, but the tsunami has REALLLLLY messed up the manufacturing capabilities of Nikon and Canon at their high-end, Japan-based plants, like Nikon's Sendai plant, where it builds its professional equipment.

Check out the article here: Is the Photo Equipment Supply Chain Totally Broken?


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

Malone said:


> Best Buy has a 14 day return on cameras..  I've "rented" stuff before to test out or just to play with until the novelty wears off.



LOL thats exactly what I did with my D5100.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

Derrel said:


> In college, I had a Japanese exchange student teach me how to properly pronounce tsunami. It is three syllables, with almost equal emphasis on all three. It sounds like sue-nah-me, and not "sue-NOM-ee".
> 
> Camera delays: the entire supply chain in the photo industry is massively messed up, according to an article posted recently on The Luminous Landscape web site...and it began before the tsunami, but the tsunami has REALLLLLY messed up the manufacturing capabilities of Nikon and Canon at their high-end, Japan-based plants, like Nikon's Sendai plant, where it builds its professional equipment.
> 
> Check out the article here: Is the Photo Equipment Supply Chain Totally Broken?



Ahh good read. Thanks Derrel.


----------



## usayit (Jul 7, 2011)

If you want it faster.... (I don't know how good the price is)

Uniquephoto.com has the (grey market) body only listed as in stock:

Unique Photo | Nikon D7000 DX-Format Digital Camera (Body Only) (Import) 25468 | uniquephoto.com

Free shipping too... should be fast since they are located in NJ.



Local shop I do quite a business with also lists them as "in stock" (Inventory sometimes incorrect but worth a shot.. call them)

http://www.photozoneonline.com/came...uids][0]=9a20192b-6812-4bc8-92c4-4790d845ae41

http://www.photozoneonline.com/came...uids][0]=a34caaa6-e2be-4167-b9cd-1734b0f29320


Also out of Northern NJ.


I swear I saw one on box on the shelf at bergencountycamera.com as well... last week.  Call them.. no online ordering website.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2011)

usayit said:


> If you want it faster.... (I don't know how good the price is)
> 
> Uniquephoto.com has the (grey market) body only listed as in stock:
> 
> ...



I can't only because I am invested in best buy through gift certificates. The kid was having trouble ordering it regularly so he did something with a gift card which voids my ability to get any type of cash back. I didn't think of this until after the process. Thanks for the tip though. I will admit that I am a bit reluctant to buy a camera used or refurbished because of lack of warranty. I was under the impression that new cameras have a 5 year warranty and refurbished cameras have a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Malone (Jul 9, 2011)

Even more setbacks for Japanese -

Major earthquake strikes off the northern coast of Japan - CNN.com


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 9, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> ordered a D7000 from bestbuy which for some odd reason is on backorder.



The damage that happened in Japan has slowed operations for Nikon.  Not an "odd" reason at all lol


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 10, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's odd when EVERY supplier had them in stock except best buy. But now that everyone else is out of stock it makes it understandable.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 10, 2011)

Malone said:


> Even more setbacks for Japanese -
> 
> Major earthquake strikes off the northern coast of Japan - CNN.com



It says there were no injuries or damage reported. This wont effect anything. Japan has earthquakes often.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, a quick search on Amazon to find out the used ones are going for the same price as new.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 10, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Wow, a quick search on Amazon to find out the used ones are going for the same price as new.



Yeah, Amazon is overpriced though for some reason. When the cameras were in stock it was $1299 new.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 11, 2011)

Am I the only one waiting for a D7000 on backorder?


----------



## usayit (Jul 12, 2011)

I think most people just get it somewhere else.....

btw... I see that only the D7000 body only is on back order.  Best Buy has the D7000 w/ kit lens in stock at several locations and online.


----------



## edouble (Jul 12, 2011)

I just placed my order at Adorama for a D7000. I really hope I do not have to wait too long!


----------



## Kstorm (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad I got mine in store when I did.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 12, 2011)

Instead of ordering the D7000 body only (and waiting), I would have purchased the D7000 kit w/ 18-105mm in store, then sold the kit lens online for $300. It would have worked about to the same cost and you would have had the camera the same day!


----------



## edouble (Jul 12, 2011)

Well hopefully Adorama doesn't drag their feet too long on my order.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 12, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Instead of ordering the D7000 body only (and waiting), I would have purchased the D7000 kit w/ 18-105mm in store, then sold the kit lens online for $300. It would have worked about to the same cost and you would have had the camera the same day!



They didn't have the kit in stock, and I didn't have an extra $300. Plus I would have taken a hit, and theres too many unknown variables for that to not be easier said then done.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 14, 2011)

This wait is getting brutal


----------



## nntruong (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow that sucks. I'm glad I got mine in 2 days from Amazon and YES I agree with NikonME ... if you don't need the kit lens just get the d7000 kit and sell the lens


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 14, 2011)

nntruong said:


> Wow that sucks. I'm glad I got mine in 2 days from Amazon and YES I agree with NikonME ... if you don't need the kit lens just get the d7000 kit and sell the lens



As I have stated before, the kit wasnt available at best buy at the time of purchase and my only option was best buy because i put 450 on credit because it is interest free for 18 months. Plus, I would be taking a big hit just to buy the kit because they go for 250 on ebay. 

After ebay and paypal fees, im looking at losing almost $100.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well if it helps, the 30-75mm f2.8D lens works PERFECTLY with the D7000.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my D7000. I asked my wife if I could bring it to bed, she told me to get a grip.. so I did, but she still makes me put it up before bed. :/


----------



## NikonME (Jul 14, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> nntruong said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that sucks. I'm glad I got mine in 2 days from Amazon and YES I agree with NikonME ... if you don't need the kit lens just get the d7000 kit and sell the lens
> ...



They sell locally here (Uncle Henrys or Craigslist) for $280 to $300 and someone would come to your door to get it. Even if you took a little loss, wouldn't that be better than waiting an undisclosed amount of time for it to come 'In Stock'. If I wanted the D7000 so much that the wait was getting brutal, I would pay $50 or so to get it right now! But I guess, thats just me. I am all for instant gratification.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 14, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > nntruong said:
> ...



You wanna lend me the extra 300 so that I can get the kit? As I've said multiple times, the kit was never an option. Not only was it not in stock, but I didn't have the money for it anyway. So the couldas, wouldas and shouldas were never options.  

The wait continues.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 14, 2011)

NikonME said:


> I love my D7000. I asked my wife if I could bring it to bed, she told me to get a grip.. so I did, but she still makes me put it up before bed. :/


 It's just a camera.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks like a few places are in stock on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D7000-DX-Format-3-0-Inch-18-105mm/dp/B0042X9LCO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310702593&sr=8-2

[URL]http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0042X9LCO/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1310702593&sr=8-2&condition=new]Amazon.com: Used and New: Nikon D7000 16.2MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only)[/URL][/URL]


----------



## jhuerto23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just for future reference, don't order electronics through best buy. They are horrible at giving info about products ordered on their site. Every single employee give different answers.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm with the OP though, 18 months same as cash is very attractive.  I bought my D7000 from BestBuy because of the same reason.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 14, 2011)

a reason to shop from (cough) bestbuy. how profound indeed.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> NikonME said:
> 
> 
> > I love my D7000. I asked my wife if I could bring it to bed, she told me to get a grip.. so I did, but she still makes me put it up before bed. :/
> ...



I was joking.. sheesh, man.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > NikonME said:
> ...



So was I.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

jhuerto23 said:


> Just for future reference, don't order electronics through best buy. They are horrible at giving info about products ordered on their site. Every single employee give different answers.



I definitely agree.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm with the OP though, 18 months same as cash is very attractive.  I bought my D7000 from BestBuy because of the same reason.



The only reason why I buy from best buy, is for the 18mo Interest free and the 10% military discount they give which nullifies tax. Otherwise, I would shop elsewhere being that best buy is always more expensive even before tax.


----------



## Matt24138 (Jul 15, 2011)

Best buy will price match amazon. I have done it many times.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

Matt24138 said:


> Best buy will price match amazon. I have done it many times.


 Ah I didn't know that. However, I will say that this time best buy had the better price. I was able to pick the body up for 1147 after tax($1055 before). But this will come handy later. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## Matt24138 (Jul 15, 2011)

No problem. I just got a few things yesterday at half price from pulling them up on my phone. It just has to be new they won't match used prices so make sure you look. I had that happen once and felt pretty stupid lol.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 25, 2011)

Unbelievably, I just got my D7000 WITH kit lens with out paying a dime more via best buy ($1147 after tax). They hooked me up for the confusion and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats!  Now go and take some awesome pictures with it!


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 25, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Congrats!  Now go and take some awesome pictures with it!



Tonight I ordered a sandisk 30mb/s memory card and a 50mm 1.8D. Im currently looking for a backpack that I can transport my camera in while having room for notebooks for school. Any ideas?


----------



## NikonME (Jul 25, 2011)

Just for the record, Best Buy's policy is NOT to price match online retailers, and they will only price match retailers within their area. So, if you see a lens for sale at some other physical store that is local, they will price match. They will not price match a store a few hundred miles away even if it's a name branded dept store.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> and a 50mm 1.8D.



I have that lens and love it.  You may also want to look into the 35-70mm f/2.8D lens.  It's older but great quality for the price.  Too bad Nikon doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 25, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Unbelievably, I just got my D7000 WITH kit lens with out paying a dime more via best buy ($1147 after tax). They hooked me up for the confusion and I couldn't be happier.



I am glad the wait was worth it.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 25, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievably, I just got my D7000 WITH kit lens with out paying a dime more via best buy ($1147 after tax). They hooked me up for the confusion and I couldn't be happier.
> ...



Definitely worth it, but my wife keeps trying to interfere with bonding time with my new camera. Pff... women.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 26, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> I am glad the wait was worth it.



I feel your pain..


----------

